# BIG LOTS Friends & Family 20% off Purchase this wkend 4/2-4/3



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a Friends & Family event this weekend, Sat 4/2 (with rewards card) and Sun 4/3 (general public with coupon). Not a Rewards Member, you can join online or shop on Sunday with a website coupon for 20% off your entire purchase. 

Generally a good time to look for garden items like statutes and lanterns for your cemeteries, shepard's hooks for those hanging ghoul props, floating lilypads for your croc filled swamp set up. Last year they had the triggered croaking toads as part of their spring products, before that the Gemmy butterfies in a jar some used in their witch's cabin. In the past I've bought small amplified speakers for outdoor background sound for 5.99 and more powerful ones for 14.00. They usually carry large tomato cages now (fellow haunter used a cage last year to make a Frankenstein death ray machine; also seen used as a base for a prop). Garden edging can be used for cemetery fence toppers. Some of these things are great to pick up when they do their spring/summer clearance but it's not always a given what will be left in stock. 

http://www.biglots.com


----------

